# Abo-Prämie vergriffen?



## IronIvan (6. April 2014)

*Abo-Prämie vergriffen?*

In PCGH 04/2014 war Werbung für ABO mit GTX 750 als Prämie. Klar das es schnell weg war....  Jetzt kommt PCGH 05/2014 und wieder mit dieser Werbung!?!?! GTX 750 ist seit letzten Monat nicht als Prämie verfügbar, warum wird es immer noch damit beworben? 

Mit Werbung bei PCGH läuft es so wie mit Beiträgen: alle 2-3 Ausgaben wird das Thema wiederholt, und OHNE Neuerungen/Veränderungen. Es gibts so viel zu berichten, die Hardware Welt verändert sich jeden Tag. Sind die Redakteure zu faul? Langsam wird PCGH uninteressant dadurch. Noch von 3-4 Jahren könnte man da noch was über PC lernen, jetzt wird man nur zum Kauf von neuen Hardwaren animiert. 

AN PCGH:  NICHT JEDER LESSER SPIELT/INTERESSIERT SICH FÜR BF4!!!!!!!!


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2014)

*AW: Verarsche!*

Zur Werbung: Eventuell hat sich die Schaltung der Prämienwerbung mit dem Ausverkauf der Prämie überschnitten. Hast Du daran schon einmal gedacht? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Herausgabe von so ein Printmagazin etwas "träger" ist, als die Erstellung und Pflege einer Webseite (als Beispiel). 

Und wenn Dir die Themen der PCGH nicht gefallen oder sie sich zu oft wiederholen, dann kaufe sie doch einfach nicht oder kaufe nur (so wie ich) die Hefte die Dich interessieren. 

Davon abgesehen finde ich Deine Tonwahl unpassend und Unterstellungen wie "Sind die Redakteure zu faul?" einfach nur dreist...


----------



## rabe08 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Verarsche!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Zur Werbung: Eventuell hat sich die Schaltung der Prämienwerbung mit dem Ausverkauf der Prämie überschnitten. Hast Du daran schon einmal gedacht? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Herausgabe von so ein Printmagazin etwas "träger" ist, als die Erstellung und Pflege einer Webseite (als Beispiel).
> 
> Und wenn Dir die Themen der PCGH nicht gefallen oder sie sich zu oft wiederholen, dann kaufe sie doch einfach nicht oder kaufe nur (so wie ich) die Hefte die Dich interessieren.
> 
> Davon abgesehen finde ich Deine Tonwahl unpassend und Unterstellungen wie "Sind die Redakteure zu faul?" einfach nur dreist...



So ist es! Es gibt auch den Begriff "konstruktive Kritik", konnte ich in Deinem Beitrag nicht finden.


----------



## BxBender (6. April 2014)

*AW: Verarsche!*

Kann es sein, dass er sauer ist, nur weil er kein Abo mit der Grafikkarte bekommen hat? Das das nur eine sehr begrenzte Menge gewesen sein kann, sollte man ahnen können. Zu verschenken haben die auch nichts. Da fällt mir ein, vielleicht sollte ich auch alle 2 Jahre mein Abo kündigen und neu abschließen. )
Aber was solls. Jedenfalsl finde ich es komisch, dass man sich über eine nicht mehr vorhandene Aboprämie so dermaßen aufregen kann, wenn man es ja eh nicht kaufen sollte, wenn man die Inhalte der Zeitschrift ebenfalsl so dermaßen in der Luft zerreißt.
Das legt die Vermutung nahe, dass man nur auf die Prämie heiß ist und die Zeitschrift quasi für fast lau gratis dazu haben möchte.
Aber so kann kein Unternehmen langfristig überleben, wenn das jetzt jeder so macht.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Verarsche!*

Du kannst dich auch konstruktiv an die REDs per mail oder PN melden. Auch im Forum gibt es ein Thread zu jedem Heft für Lob, Kritik und Anregungen.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Verarsche!*

@TE
Warum juckt dich dann die Prämie/Werbung wenn du eh kein Abo haben willst?
Wenn du was zu kritisieren hast dann mach das mit einer richtigen Begründung und Wortwahl und nicht mit so einem Rotz wie ein 8 Jähriger.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. April 2014)

*AW: Abo-Prämie vergriffen?*

Ja das stimmt, die Prämie war leider nach wenigen Tagen ausverkauft, da der Ansturm zu groß war. Wir hatten jetzt diese Prämie auch zum zweiten Mal drin, da bereits bei der Ausgabe 04/2014 alle Prämien schnell vergriffen waren und wir den Lesern der 05/2014 noch mal eine neue Chance geben wollten und daher extra neue Ware besorgt hatten. Diese 2. Chance haben "leider" auch viele genutzt und sofort zugeschlagen, sodass die Prämie dann nach einigen Tagen schon vergriffen war - aber zumindest war die Prämie nicht so schnell vergriffen wie beim ersten Mal. Aktuell sieht es so aus, als ob wir diese Prämie nicht noch mal für die 06/2014 rein bekommen – leider.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. April 2014)

*AW: Abo-Prämie vergriffen?*

Schade garnicht mitbekommen ;( Gibt es den in naher Zukunft mal wieder so ein ähnliches Angebot?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2014)

*AW: Abo-Prämie vergriffen?*



IronIvan schrieb:


> In PCGH 04/2014 war Werbung für ABO mit GTX 750 als Prämie. Klar das es schnell weg war.... Jetzt kommt PCGH 05/2014 und wieder mit dieser Werbung!?!?! GTX 750 ist seit letzten Monat nicht als Prämie verfügbar, warum wird es immer noch damit beworben?
> 
> Mit Werbung bei PCGH läuft es so wie mit Beiträgen: alle 2-3 Ausgaben wird das Thema wiederholt, und OHNE Neuerungen/Veränderungen. Es gibts so viel zu berichten, die Hardware Welt verändert sich jeden Tag. Sind die Redakteure zu faul? Langsam wird PCGH uninteressant dadurch. Noch von 3-4 Jahren könnte man da noch was über PC lernen, jetzt wird man nur zum Kauf von neuen Hardwaren animiert.
> 
> AN PCGH: NICHT JEDER LESSER SPIELT/INTERESSIERT SICH FÜR BF4!!!!!!!!



 Es sollte meist klar sein das die Kontingente begrenzt sind was man hier im Forum ja öfters mal lesen kann. Wie viele Karten sollten die sich denn auf Halde packen? Entweder sind es zu wenige oder die bleiben auf einen Berg an Karten sitzen. Meist wird ja geschätzt wie viel man unterbringen kann und danach wird halt geordert. Nur weil die Prämie an dir vorübergegangen ist es unfair so ein Fass aufzumachen. Es hat niemand was gegen Kritik solange die fachlich / sachlich vorgetragen wird


----------



## funman7 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Abo-Prämie vergriffen?*

Moin,
möchte dazu auch etwas schreiben.
Ich habe am 22.02 ein 1Jahres Abo für die DVD Ausgabe PCGH bestellt.Als Prämie die die Roccat Maus gewählt die dann einige Tage nach der Bezahlung des Abos verschickt werden sollte.
Meine erste zugeschickte ausgabe PCGH war dann die 04/14.
Geld überwiesen am 04.04 und die Prämie bis heute nicht erhalten.2 x habe ich den Verlag angeschrieben und wurde jedes mal mit der selben mail vertröstet.

Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage ergibt sich leider eine Verzögerung beim Versand der Prämie. 
Nach Eingang der neuen Lieferung werden wir Ihnen die bereits für Sie  reservierte Prämie umgehend zusenden. Solange bitten wir Sie noch um  etwas Geduld.

Wir möchten Sie um Ihr Verständnis bitten.

Die #Maus kann man online bestellt , innerhalb von spätestens2 Tagen bekommen.....was sollen diese Ausreden.

Ich denke das war das erste und letzte Mal das ich ein Abo eingegangen bin auch wenn es wirklich günstig war/ist und das Heft schon einige Tage früher zu gesendet wird als es im Geschäft erhältlich ist.

Gruß

Fun


----------

